# i need some help hERE PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

IVE BEEN LOOKING AT SOME PCP AIRGUNS ONLINE BECAUSE THEY LOOK LIKE THEY WOULD BE VERY DEVASTATING ON SMALL GAME .

I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP IT UNDER 400 DOLLARS I AM VERY INTERESTED IN THE BENJAMIN DISCOVERY IN 22 CAL IS THIS A GOOD GUN IN THIS GUN WHAT CALIBER WOULD BE BETTER IN YHIS GUN 177 OR 22 ???????????????????????????????????????????/// :strapped:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, it is a nice gun. The .22 version is the better choice for your stated purpose.
Pete


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks :snow:


----------

